# Barn Find



## jungleterry (Jan 18, 2019)

Just bought this to match my grandsons lil tiger . I need a few items . Better seat it's a 69 , rear sting ray tire and I think that's it . This is the before picture


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 4, 2019)

That will clean up nicely!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 4, 2019)

Jim Barnard said:


> That will clean up nicely!




Check the for sale thread  , you'll see just how well it did !


----------

